# Good day / or actually getting stronger.. either way.. I'll take it.



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello...

So today I went out and climbs that usually kill me ... no big deal rode pretty far for myself 10~miles (intermediate trails) could have easily done more than that..but had to get home and early darkness now prevented it.. 

Blah blah... whatever, I'm excited that I can ride further now and have lost a bit of weight 265~ down from 275~ before... I realize 10 miles doesn't sound that "amazing" half was uphill and some of the uphill is steep.. and 6mos ago I couldn't have done it. 

I think I am getting stronger but also I think the stars sort of aligned today because I wasn't even tried after the climbs .. normally I feel like I'm going to die after that climb. 

anyways.. I hope everyone else is feeling good and having good rides.. 

cheers lads


----------



## Teufelhunde (May 19, 2007)

You are getting stronger, and the loss of weight is helping. I have gone from 270 to 205 and the difference is amazing.....Keep it up, it's worth it....

YMMV

Lon


----------



## leaguerider (Sep 6, 2010)

Props for the improvements


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

kudos!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Down from 200 to 170 and it feels like I can climb all day now


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Stronger, lighter, better equipment, skill, whatever the reason, enjoy your new found riding ability. After this past season, I look forward to next year because everything aligned and riding was much more fun than in past years. 

Sometimes it just happens.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Keep up the great work. You are on the right path

Sick with your diet and your body strength will follow


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Those of us who have been riding a long time forget how difficult the sport is for someone starting out, especially at an older age. Beginners actually have to work a lot harder than us veterans. And when I see heavy people riding or running, I do realize how much harder it is to move that weight than what I have to move. Congrats on your progress and keep at it!


----------



## Teufelhunde (May 19, 2007)

One thing to remember as you improve and start having more fun is that rest days are JUST as important as workout days, especially as we age.......


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Keep it up! It's a pretty good pattern to be in. The loss of the weight will allow you to ride longer and that will help keep of the weight, which will allow you to ride longer...

I lost 25 lbs (225 to 200) by changing my diet and it has made an monumental difference in my riding. 

A year ago I was riding 7-8 miles of technical single track and would finish the ride exhausted with serious leg cramps. Now I am riding 12-14 miles in the same amount of time and finishing stronger than I started.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Awesome report and keep at it! I remember quite recently having a "good day" riding and thinking "was I just in the zone or am I getting better?". Then the "good days" starting coming more and more often and answered my own question. I'm betting you'll be the same. 

Learning patience, never my strong suit, has been an intricate part of my attitude adjustment as a returning riding in my 50s.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice job! I'm about 50 pounds down from my 'peak', and feeling so much better, especially on the bike. Good habits over time, nothing happens immediately, better eating habits and regular biking. 
I remember one short steep hill, that would just burn my quads at the top, and I remember that first time it felt noticeably better, - what a great feeling! And 7 years later it keeps getting better and easier.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

jimPacNW said:


> I remember one short steep hill, that would just burn my quads at the top, and I remember that first time it felt noticeably better, - what a great feeling! And 7 years later it keeps getting better and easier.


It is a great feeling!

We abandoned a trail years ago because of a long technical climb that would just kill us for the remainder of the ride. We tried that trail a few weeks ago and couldn't believe how easy for us that climb had become.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Either way, relish it. Still going to be days where you don't feel good, but hopefully they decrease. I have not lost any weight to speak of in a year, but at 220 today and that a year ago, I can pedal circles around myself from a year ago. I'm sure you can too.


----------



## cairnmtb (Dec 18, 2017)

What a great position to be in. Being forced to choose between, was it a good day, am I getting stronger, is it because i'm losing weight? 
Maybe it's all three. Good on you.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Yep, when it's all 3 it feels fantastic.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

awesome thanx everyone for the kudos and encouragement... sooo I rode today and I still felt fine but my tubless tire flatted (ran over nail) and wouldn't seal... at about 5~miles.. on the upside the leak was slow enough I could pump it up and limp back to the trail head..


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

atarione said:


> awesome thanx everyone for the kudos and encouragement... sooo I rode today and I still felt fine but my tubless tire flatted (ran over nail) and wouldn't seal... at about 5~miles.. on the upside the leak was slow enough I could pump it up and limp back to the trail head..


Glad to hear that you're seeing improvement and getting joy from it! There's some science behind it even though it seems random...


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

It comes from within..either way..keep doing it...


----------

